# Need ROM help.



## DseriesChris (May 30, 2012)

I have a Motoroloa Bionic running the aokp ics. I have safestrap installed as well. I am a noob at doing this stuff so bare with me please. I can make calls and text fine but I can't do anything that requires data. Also my camera is buggy and my camcorder does not work at all. I'm sure these are known bugs for this phone running aokp but like I said I'm a noob. Does anyone know a good ROM that has little to no bugs? Or know of ics that will work correctly with this phone?


----------



## kushasaurus (Mar 2, 2012)

No ICS is currently fully functional as they are all developed over the gingerbread kernel. Until ICS is released by verizon and moto for the bionic (Q3 if you really believe the release dates) ICS will most likely not be fully operational. All bugs you see are stated in OP of ROM's page.

Liberty and Eclipse are both fully functional on 902, apparently Eclipse is on 904.


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

kushasaurus said:


> No ICS is currently fully functional as they are all developed over the gingerbread kernel. Until ICS is released by verizon and moto for the bionic (Q3 if you really believe the release dates) ICS will most likely not be fully operational. All bugs you see are stated in OP of ROM's page.
> 
> Liberty and Eclipse are both fully functional on 902, apparently Eclipse is on 904.


And Nitro is set to release a .905 version shortly. As far as ICS/CM9 look here at Sparkman's work: http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/843-romaxiomcs/ it has some bugs but mostly those are the limitations of not having an ICS OS to build from due to Motorola's slow support of this phone.


----------

